#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Cubo Kick

## Rademakers

*Cubo Kick* is een midlaagkast om de Cubo-serie boven de 80 - 125 Hz te versterken of elke andere sub-of baskast met een gebrek aan "Kick". Ruim 10 prototypes werden gebouwd om te verzekeren dat de maximale output zich kan meten met huidige "kickbin's", zoals de 2 x 15" Xtro midlaag sectie en de HD15. De huidige metingen kunnen nog niet openbaar worden gemaakt maar metingen die bovenstaande bewering staven komen er zeker. Tot die tijd zul je me op mijn woord moeten geloven  :Wink: 

*Cubo Kick 12* is de kleinste midlaagkast, met als afmetingen 45 x 45 x 50 cm (H x B x D). Initiële metingen laten zien dat deze 110 - 250 Hz weergeeft in singles, tot net iets onder de 100 Hz per paar.

*Cubo Kick 15* is de grootste kast, met als afmetingen 62 x 62 x 62 cm (H x B x D), met exact dezelfde afmetingen als Cubo 15 en 3 cm minder diep als Cubo 18. Bedoelt voor 80 - 200 Hz, om vrijwel elke laag gecrosste sub te kunnen ondersteunen, met nadruk rond de ~120 Hz.

_Cubo Kick 15, 45 cm breed_ uitgevoerd werkt het beste met 12" luidsprekers om tot 100 - 220 Hz te komen in singles. Minder nadruk op ~120 Hz en daarmee behoorlijk vlak.

 

 



 







 

 



Cubo Kick 15

Ontworpen rond de 18Sound 15ND930. Andere luidsprekers die in aanmerking komen:

- Eminence Kappa Pro 15
- Faital Pro 15FH520, 15FH500

Cubo Kick 12

Ontworpen rond de 18Sound 12ND830. Andere luidsprekers die in aanmerking komen:

- Faital Pro 12FH520, 12FH500


Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er goed uit...
Wat me nou nog steeds niet duidelijk is; ben jij nou de ontwerper van de Cubo serie?

----------


## frederic

Wat ik me nu zit af te vragen, welke voordelen heeft dit ontwerp tov een gewone basreflex kist?

----------


## PvG

Sander, goeie morgen, ja Rademakers is de ontwerper van de cubo serie, (ook) een mooi Nederlands ontwerp.  :Smile: 

Frederic, rendement >103dB/1W/1m. Simpel gezegd: Truc van een hybride kast is dat de luchtbeweging/druk van de achterzijde van de driver langs de voorzijde van de driver wordt geleidt. Door de weglengte/dimensionering van de ruimtes is dit voor een beperkte frequentieband in-fase met de voorkant. Hierdoor gaat het rendement (binnen die frequentieband) omhoog. (Bovenstaande geldt voor de cubo subs, de cubo kick is in mijn ogen meer een verkorte halve w-bin.)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander, goeie morgen, ja Rademakers is de ontwerper van de cubo serie, (ook) een mooi Nederlands ontwerp.



Volgens mij heeft Rademakers dat nooit geschreven dus vandaar mijn vraag aan Rademakers.

----------


## teunos

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door PvG
> 
> 
> Sander, goeie morgen, ja Rademakers is de ontwerper van de cubo serie, (ook) een mooi Nederlands ontwerp. 
> 
> 
> 
> Volgens mij heeft Rademakers dat nooit geschreven dus vandaar mijn vraag aan Rademakers.



Na een persoonlijke ontmoeting met Rademakers, is het mij ook nog steeds onduidelijk, dus ik vind Sander zijn vraag niet eens zo heel gek.

----------


## frederic

> Sander, goeie morgen, ja Rademakers is de ontwerper van de cubo serie, (ook) een mooi Nederlands ontwerp. 
> 
> Frederic, rendement >103dB/1W/1m. Simpel gezegd: Truc van een hybride kast is dat de luchtbeweging/druk van de achterzijde van de driver langs de voorzijde van de driver wordt geleidt. Door de weglengte/dimensionering van de ruimtes is dit voor een beperkte frequentieband in-fase met de voorkant. Hierdoor gaat het rendement (binnen die frequentieband) omhoog. (Bovenstaande geldt voor de cubo subs, de cubo kick is in mijn ogen meer een verkorte halve w-bin.)



Als je ziet welke krachtige drivers merken als B&C en BMS en andere op de markt brengen, zijn dit soort geavanceerde constructies dit nog waard?

----------


## sjig

> Als je ziet welke krachtige drivers merken als B&C en BMS en andere op de markt brengen, zijn dit soort geavanceerde constructies dit nog waard?



Als je de prijzen vergelijkt met deze kasten zou ik ja zeggen  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

> Als je ziet welke krachtige drivers merken als B&C en BMS en andere op de markt brengen, zijn dit soort geavanceerde constructies dit nog waard?



Als output per m3 hout je belangrijkste criterium is, dan zit je al gauw aan een hybride kast voor sub of een korte hoorn voor low-mid. Je kunt in zo'n hybride kast natuurlijk ook zo'n krachtige driver zetten  :Stick Out Tongue: .  Merk op dat de cubo (15/18) niet veel groter is dan een gemiddelde 18" BR kast, maar wel 3-6dB meer output levert. In het optimale geval heb je dus maar de helft van het aantal kasten nodig. Als gewicht en afmetingen bovenaan je prioriteiten staan, kom je op een BR-kast. 

Merk op dat je in best veel situaties een bepaald minimum aantal kasten nodig hebt om een bepaalde spreiding of afstraalgedrag mogelijk te maken (centerstack, cardioide opstelling enz). En dan is output al snel ondergeschikt. Dus wat kosten optimaal is, is nogal afhankelijk van de toepassing.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je ziet welke krachtige drivers merken als B&C en BMS en andere op de markt brengen, zijn dit soort geavanceerde constructies dit nog waard?



Wanneer daar een eensluidend antwoord op te geven zou zijn zou er nog maar één type kast bestaan.

----------


## Rademakers

Het einde (de mond) van de offset hoorn is ruim 3400  cm^2, door de directiviteit die dit geeft, heeft een Cubo Kick 15  tussen de 100 - 200 Hz, minimaal 5 - 6 dB  meer output vergeleken met een basreflexkast van dezelfde grootte. Zo'n  geavanceerde luidspreker van 18Sound, BMS, etc. kun je ook in een Cubo  doen, tel uit je winst.

In full space  (4,0 pi) is de gesimuleerde on-axis sensitivty gemiddeld 105 dB/W/m, met  uitschieters naar 107 dB/W/m. De 45 graden off-axis sensitivity is  slechts 1 dB lager. Om je een idee te geven, de gemiddelde 15" in reflex  simuleert als 96 - 98 dB/W/m. Daarbij komt dat Cubo Kick doorgaans in  een positie tussen de 2,0 en 4,0 pi in zal zitten. De metingen zeggen  overigens hetzelfde als de simulatie en zijn nog iets positiever qua  laagweergave, alleen hebben die geen referentie-niveau qua sensitivty.

Cubo  Kick 15 is een "power-house", al zeg ik het zelf  :Wink:  Bedoeld om voor  DJ-events 2 - 3 Cubo 15's bij te houden of bijvoorbeeld 2 Cubo Subs,  voor live 1 - 2 Cubo 15's.
Dan is er nog het  esthetische voordeel, slash dat een Cubo Kick 15 op twee Cubo 15's, 18's  of Sub, de topkasten op tenminste 186 cm laat beginnen, met de kick  letterlijk "in your face" en het mid hoog "over your head"  :Wink: 

Cubo  Kick 12 klein (bruto 101 liter) heeft tussen de 110 - 220 Hz tenminste 5  - 6 dB voor op een 12" basreflex van een goede topkast. Ik ken nog geen 12" kast (welk principe dan ook) die bied wat de grote Cubo Kick 12 (kleine Cubo Kick 15) te bieden heeft.

En er volgt nog meer in de toekomst...

----------


## Rademakers

@Sander: Bedankt.

@Teunos en Sander: Ik heb er geloof ik nooit een geheim van gemaakt  dat ik opereer onder de namen Johan Rademakers, mobiele eenheid en Cubo.  Bovendien kom ik binnenkort met nog een andere naam om de hoek kijken,  eentje die jullie al kennen  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> @Teunos en Sander: Ik heb er geloof ik nooit een geheim van gemaakt  dat ik opereer onder de namen Johan Rademakers, mobiele eenheid en Cubo.  Bovendien kom ik binnenkort met nog een andere naam om de hoek kijken,  eentje die jullie al kennen



Maar dat is nog steeds geen antwoord op de vraag....
Dus dan maar direct: Ben je nou wel of niet de ontwerper van de Cubo?

----------


## Rademakers

*Cubo Kick Trapezium*:

Het model aan de linkerkant is redelijk ingewikkeld (6 extra zaagsnedes onder verstek, waarvan 4 zaagsnedes tegelijkertijd schuine zaaglijnen hebben), het model aan de rechterkant is bijna even eenvoudig als Cubo Kick 15/12 (2 extra zaagsnedes onder verstek).

Cubo Kick 15/12 Trapezium heeft zijden van 11.25 graden per hoek.

----------


## Rademakers

Ik ben de ontwerper van de Cubo-serie

----------


## Rademakers

Cubo Kick 15 @ 45 cm breed, die ik graag herdoop als Cubo Kick Medium. Dat maakt Cubo Kick 12/ Klein en Cubo Kick 15/ Groot.

 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Rademakers

Eerste meting:

Cubo Kick 12 vs de Xtro 2 x 15" sectie, +6 dB  stelt 2 x Cubo Kick 12 met 2 W, tegenover Xtro (2 x 15") met 2 W voor.  Ik heb nog het voornemen om tegenover een halve Xtro (1 x 15") te meten.

----------


## ivan2912

Hoi Rademakers, mooi om te zien dat er nieuwe ontwerpen komen. Ik ben misschien wel geïnteresseerd om een keer de Cubo serie te bouwen, de 15 inch kick en 18 inch subs. Nu ben ik nieuwsgierig: Ben je van plan om ook een Cubo top te ontwerpen?
Ivan

----------


## Rademakers

Dat er een Cubo Top komt staat wat mij betreft vast. Over het wanneer laat ik me niet uit behalve dat ik denk dat we wel 1,5 jaar verder zijn voordat ik me serieus met prototypes ga bezig houden (wat mij betreft inclusief passief crossover). Momenteel ga ik uit van een compleet hoorngeladen systeem, genoeg om 2 a 3 Cubo 15's per kant bij te houden (hetzelfde als de kick). Ik wacht momenteel nog even het verloop van Cubo Kick af, waarvan er inmiddels tenminste 1 is gemaakt en gebruikt  :Wink: 

Mvg Johan

----------


## PvG

Dit is een aardig startpunt: https://soundforums.net/threads/1131...ll=1#post90527.
2x12" hornloaded + BMS 4594nd 1.4" coax driver. Nu nog "ff" makkelijk te bouwen maken. 

Is het een idee om de horn flares van bijv 1mm dik alu-plaat te maken. De loop van de hoorn in de zijpanelen/bracing frezen en dan de alu-plaat in de gefreesde sleuf buigen (vast lijmen/kitten)? Achterzijde van de aluplaat evt dempen met bitumen oid?

----------

